# Panasonic PT-AE3000U Projector Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/panny3000.jpg[/img]*Panasonic PT-AE3000U Projector Giveaway Qualification Thread*

This giveaway is sponsored by our friends at Visual Apex. While this unit will not ship from them, my Panasonic 4000 did, which leaves me with this 3000 that I need to let some lucky member own. Yes, this one has been slightly used, but it is practically brand new... with only 250 hours use... and a brand spankin' new bulb will come with it! The 3000 is sitting here in my office in the original box with the new bulb also in the box, both ready to be shipped.

Our way of saying thanks for being a member at the Shack... :T

So here is the scoop... easy as pie... as usual...

*Qualifications: (Please Read Carefully!)*


Qualification period is from _*April 1, 2010 through June 30, 2010*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by June 15, 2010 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held around the first week of July 2010 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum total post count of 10 posts in the forums.(_*Minimum 25 word count!*_)
*>>>* *Members that already have a post count of 10 posts may already meet this requirement if the word count is met.* *<<<*

Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.

Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using this qualification thread[/URL]. 

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by June 15, 2010 in order to qualify.

SHIPPING: We will only ship to U.S.A. address and will cover these shipping costs. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a U.S.A. address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

Best of luck... :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*ATTENTION PLEASE!*


*This is the Qualification Thread ONLY! 

Please DO NOT post here until you have fully qualified or your post will be removed without notice!

No discussion in this thread... this is for qualifications only! Other posts will be deleted!

Use the Panasonic PT-AE3000U Projector Giveaway thread for discussion. Thanks!*


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.

I've been wanting to update my trusty Panny 700 for a long time, but funds (and other things) keep putting it off. Almost bought a 3000 one year ago as it's the perfect projector for my needs.

Would love to show before and after screen shots of my 700 vs my new 3000.


----------



## dondino (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello,

I am qualified and would love to be entered into the giveway.

Thanks and good luck to all!

Don


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Greetings,
I am qualified and would appreciate being entered into the AE3000 giveaway. Best of Luck to all entrants.


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

Greetings,

I am also qualified and would like to be entered into the Panasonic PT-AE3000U Projector giveway.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

I qualify, and would like to enter as well.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

Qualified and entering.

truly a great forum!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm qualified (i think?) to win such an awesome prize. If i did win, it would be the perfect partner for my room being that i'm at a toss up between a big screen or projector.
Hope everyone good luck and whoever wins puts it to great use. :T


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

qualified, i believe. thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is a great givaway Sonnie, Thanks for the opportunity for us to win this great prize.
I am qualified and would love to be entered into the giveaway as well.
Our family has been stuck with a SanyoZ4 720p projector and this would be a really nice improvement. 

All the best to all who enter:T


----------



## ridecolby (Oct 21, 2009)

I am qualified and would love to be entered in the draw. I just got a HD200x at Christmas and would love to sell it because I won a better unit. Here is to hoping.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

These drawings are awesome! Thanks for the chance to win (if former drawing winners are eligible :sneeky. Oh yeah, please enter me :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Cind3r (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey all, 

qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway
Great Forum and thanks for the opportunity

Steveo


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Count me in......:clap:


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I am qualified and would love to have this!!!!


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

DOUBELEIVE HERE! I SHOULD BE QUAILIFIED, ENTER ME :sn: THANKS :wave:


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to enter. Building a dedicated HT room soon.
May lightning strike twice!


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

I am qualified, please enter me


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

I am qualified, enter me please, thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I am qualified and I would love to win this projector. My 50" screen is too small!!! Please enter me in the giveaway.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

I am qualified with 38 posts and would like to be entered in the PT-AE3000U giveaway.


----------



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

I would like to be entered.
My next purchase is the 4000 unless i win this one:clap:
Dean


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

count me in


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Count me in! I'm qualified according to the opening post, and while I'm humbled as pitted against some others here, I would sure LOVE to see David Gilmore, Richard Wright, Nick Mason, Guy Pratt, Gary Wallis and the other members of the best live video recording in history (none other than Pulse  ) with such a big improvement in picture over my current projector  

Thanks for the opporrtunity!


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

Please add me to the draw. Thanks for the opportunity.
Darryl


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Please add me to the draw. The Panny 3000 would be a perfect fit for the dedicated theatre I'm building. Good luck to all!


----------



## ufokillerz (Dec 4, 2009)

qualified i believe, heres to hoping at a summertime projector upgrade


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like I'm qualified as well - I'd love to win this.

Please enter me


----------



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

I would like to enter as well.

Good Luck


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

I am qualified and hopeful of winning this great and generous offer. Thanks!


----------



## Highside (Jan 4, 2010)

I believe I am qualified and would like to be entered. This would be a very nice upgrade over my 5 year old Panny 900 720p PJ.

Thanks Sonnie and the HTS.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Greetings and Felicitations!

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the AE3000 giveaway. Thanx!


----------



## freki (Apr 26, 2010)

I do believe I'm qualified. Would be pretty cool to win


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Qualified and MOOOORE than interested. Would change my whole situation right now!!

PLEASE enter me


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Lets see...11 posts, equipment is listed. All I need now is that pj & BAM, I'm a happier man. You guys are the best! Long live the Shack!!!!!


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

I am qualified, and would like to be entered in the PT-AE3000U giveaway contest. Thank you


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

I qualify for this draw, and would like to be entered for the chance to win this great projector. It would finally push me over the edge to finish the OTHER side of the basement as a true theater.
Best of luck to all!


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

I am qualified and would love to be entered into the giveway.



Thanks, and good luck to everyone.

Jim


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Count me in too. I've been looking to get into the 1080p game for quite some time. I'll eagerly look forward to the July drawing.


----------



## mlkmgr (Jan 24, 2009)

Qualified and now entered. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

qualified, and would like to be added


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Please enter me in this too. Would love to move up to a projector from my crt rptv!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice giveaway. I am qualified.

Good luck to all and thanks for the opportunity Sonnie.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm qualified and would like to enter my name in the contest/ I'd love to be able to finally move to a front PJ system, winning a PJ would make that a lot easier of a sell to my wife. 

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the running. This would be my first PJ and I'm super pumped about it!

-Andrew


----------



## JohnWin909 (May 25, 2010)

Finally qualified, even though I've been here for almost a month. Just did not see this thread while I was browsing at other stuff. 

Good luck everyone else!


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Sonnie,

I qualify and desperately need a Panasonic projector as I want to go CIH. Please enter me into the giveway and a big "THANK YOU" for this opportunity.

Good luck to all!

Steve


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.


----------



## sparkymt (May 19, 2010)

I believe that I am qualified. I think that this forum is amazing for providing the opportunity to win such an amazing prize. This would be a huge upgrade from my current dinosaur projector that I have now.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Congrats on our winner!*

*marlin*

marlin... come on over and lay claim to your winnings!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats Marlin:fireworks1::fireworks1:

Thanks Sonnie for another great giveaway.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations Marlin!!!!!!!! :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Congratulations man! I hope you put it to good use, i'm sure you already have big plans for it.


----------

